# PEOPLE NEED TO MIND THEIR BUSINESS



## Katiean (Nov 17, 2011)

I just need to vent. But, I have a neighbor that has operantly called code enforcement and I have to get rid of all 4 of my horses. Boarding is not an option because board will cost me more than I pay in just feed. Plus I will have to buy feed and I am on disability. I am doing what I can to move the horses and since my neighbors have been so wonderful and made the complaint, when the horses are gone I am going to get a PIG and put it's pen right by their fence which is right by their back door. I heard the woman tell her husband she was tired of all of the animals. Now this happens. She is the one that poisoned our first big dog and the goat. I am sick and tired of all of their cars and trucks (looks like a wrecking yard) in their back yard and they have about 8 cars in their front yard. Not to mention that they help undocumented hispanics. If they want war, It's on!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm sorry this has happened.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh No! I'm so sorry! Turn the tables on them and report them for having too many disabled, non-registered vehicles.


----------



## heartkranch (Nov 17, 2011)

Katiean said:


> I just need to vent. But, I have a neighbor that has operantly called code enforcement and I have to get rid of all 4 of my horses. Boarding is not an option because board will cost me more than I pay in just feed. Plus I will have to buy feed and I am on disability. I am doing what I can to move the horses and since my neighbors have been so wonderful and made the complaint, when the horses are gone I am going to get a PIG and put it's pen right by their fence which is right by their back door. I heard the woman tell her husband she was tired of all of the animals. Now this happens. She is the one that poisoned our first big dog and the goat. I am sick and tired of all of their cars and trucks (looks like a wrecking yard) in their back yard and they have about 8 cars in their front yard. Not to mention that they help undocumented hispanics. If they want war, It's on!



Were you allowed to have horses in the first place?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 17, 2011)

This is the reason that I like living in the boonies.






So sorry about you having to get rid of the horses.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 17, 2011)

The thing is in our county you can have a horse if no one complains. When they have a complaint they act on it. A friend of mine had goats. The woman across the street from her had goats. They had a dispute about 1 goat they both wanted. The woman across the street that also had goats called code enforcement. My friend had to get rid of her goats while the woman across the street was able to keep her goats. Both had the same size lot. But no one complained about the other womans goats. I think have found a possible solution. A woman contacted me not long after I placed an add for the horses. She has a pen that is about the size of the pen they are in right now. She is going to see if she can let me have the use of the pen and shelter for $100 a month. I would still buy my own feed. I really hate having my horses off site.

I want to move so bad. But, my house is not even worth what is still owed on it.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 17, 2011)

Do you know what your zoning is? If it's zoned for agriculture then you don't have to sell, or if you had the horses before the zoning was changed you can Gran Father in your horses. If you get a hog sounds like you will face the same problem. Look into your zoning for your area.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 17, 2011)

I I agree. Check the zoning. If you are in a zone that allows agriculture then I wouldn't think they could legally make you sell them.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I must ask though, what is the reason for their complaint? Flies, manure, noisy animals? If you are within proper zoning for animal keeping and your animals are not escaping or damaging property of others and are well fed etc., then you cannot be forced to move them. That is unless you are zoned for say, 3 dogs or 3 horses and you have more than that. Usually, that also does not include babies.

Zoning also can make things difficult. Where I lived for many years, we were all zoned for horses. Then it changed, so that when a home sold, if there were not already horses on the property, the home was automatically zoned non-agricultural. This brought in many new people who did not have animals, but complained about those of us who had.

I wouldn't get a pig if I were you. I tend to think that would only make things a whole lot worse.

Lizzie


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. As others have said, call your zoning department. The zoning laws cannot be applied for one person and not the other. You all are either within your zoning rights or not. Find out what exactly the nature of the complaint was such as what Lizzie was asking about. As long as you are cleaning up after them properly and they are healthy and not causing problems, what is their complaint? War never solves anything. Perhaps you can work it out in a calm fashion and fix whatever the problem was. Best wishes and good luck to you.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 18, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> Do you know what your zoning is? If it's zoned for agriculture then you don't have to sell, or if you had the horses before the zoning was changed you can Gran Father in your horses. If you get a hog sounds like you will face the same problem. Look into your zoning for your area.


The hog is just to get back at the neighbors. I most likely won't get a hog. But, you have to admit that it is a good way to back at someone. Nothing smells quite like a hog. Like I said I am venting. I feel helpless. However, I havpossibilitylity of a pen less than 3 miles from me. If that one works out I think I can keep them.


----------



## LAminiatures (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your horses. Do your homework. Like the others said check the zoning and check to see what the law says about unregistered cars. I have a neighbor like yours and yes it really stinks that they can't mind their own business.

My neighbor complained to the town that his 18 year old grand daughter should not have to look at my stallions business hanging out .....Really! The town official came down and was laughing.

Good luck!


----------



## Mona (Nov 18, 2011)

LAminiatures said:


> My neighbor complained to the town that his 18 year old grand daughter should not have to look at my stallions business hanging out .....Really! The town official came down and was laughing.






*O M G !!!* Are you SERIOUS??!! Just when you think it's safe to say you've about "heard it all", someone comes up with a doozey like that!! I am almost afraid to ask "WHAT NEXT??!!"


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe there is a law in California, that you cannot breed horses, within sight of neighbours.

Lizzie


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 19, 2011)

We have a neighbor that I recently had to remind that we are zoned agricultural, that they did not build my barn and fences, they do not pay my vet, farrier, and feed bill, and that I am WELL under the amount of horses i am allowed to own. This all started because they do not walk their small lap dog on a leash, and although I have field fence, their dog fits under my fence. I have a horse who is aggressive towards small animals. I nicely told the neighbor to please keep a better eye, or a leash on their dog, as my horse will chase it. Then they had the cahoonies to say that I am a hoarder. Umm, I have three horses, Is that a hoarder?


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 22, 2011)

THREE!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!! We have SIX-what does that make us!!!!!!!!!??????????????? SHEESH-PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 22, 2011)

In S. Cal., even if zoned for horses, in most areas you are not allowed more than three. And unless kennel zoned, everywhere in S. Cal. I believe, you are only allowed three dogs. And all dogs and horses must be licensed.

Lizzie


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not surprized about CA- they have more laws than the Federal Government on the books. Too politically correct for me!


----------



## Katiean (Nov 25, 2011)

HGFarm said:


> I'm not surprized about CA- they have more laws than the Federal Government on the books. Too politically correct for me!






:yeah


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 25, 2011)

They do seem to make it incredibly difficult for everyone here. That of course, except for the illegal aliens who have been coming to live here, seemingly with a free pass, for many years now.

Lizzie


----------

